

iPad gets Flash yet again with iSwifter app (hands-on) -- Engadget - shawndumas
http://www.engadget.com/2011/03/10/ipad-gets-flash-yet-again-with-iswifter-app-android-version-com/

======
brk
This is almost starting to get comical.

Apple has sold bazillions of iPads. Do people _really_ think having Flash
support is the missing link to even MORE iPad sales?

Note to Adobe: the web has plenty of good content that does not require Flash.
At this point, with NO viable mobile Flash option the Internet has pretty much
routed around your suckage.

Flash is in its death throes. Yay.

